# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  broome to perth via esperance, kalgoolie

## xenresraymond

husband and myself campervanning 10 weeks. arriving broome 10/09/2011 staying self contained accommodation for 9 days then hiring campervan to travel south. no ammenties in campervan. where are the best places to stop on the way and rough costing.

----------


## xenosadams

Find out if the camper comes with a copy of these camps. If not then seriously consider buying one. It shows a lot of campsites and facilities. It does not give prices, but the spaces are generally less than $ 20 a night. Prices depend on several factors, including the facilities offered.

----------

